# from bermuda to teff hay



## luke4275 (Aug 3, 2013)

friend has to change barns.. horse has no health issues and currently eats bermuda hay. new barn feeds teff hay.. board prices similar.. how do bale prices compare with bermuda and teff? is teff always avail in so cal? thanks


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I responded with some information in the other section where you posted this same question...

Hope it answers some questions for you.
Good luck.
:runninghorse2:....


----------

